# My 29 Gallon...What to do next?



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi All,

I have an update to my 29 Gallon, which now includes all live plants. I have several Anubias, Cyrptocoyne, Java Ferns, Wisteria, and a lonely sword. Here's a picture. 



I also recently added a new light fixture, Nova Extreme SLR T5 2 bulb 48W. Everything seems to be happy and healthy. I am not currently using any Co2 and only fertilizing with Flourish. I'm not sure where to go. The weak point of this tank is definitely the substrate, and I've wondered what to do about that, seems like an impossible chore to change it at this point. Perhaps I can add some more nutrient rich (and more natural looking) substrate at some point. Although if I keep buying plants at this rate, you won't be able to see it! I've also been considering DIY Co2, although I'm not sure if it's necessary with slightly <2 WPG. 

Any ideas for this tank at all would be great. For fish I currently have the 1 angelfish and 14 Rasboras, I recently lost a SAE, and am planning to obtain a small school of otto cats, or maybe a few BN Pleco's. Like I said any and all ideas are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i agree the gravel could be changed, look for something like riverstone.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

1.) Your anubius and fern may start to grow green spot algae, since they prefer shady areas and are slow growers. 

2.) You can add root tabs to your substrate, if you don't feel like adding more nutrient rich susbstrate like Flourite.

3.) I would go with otto cats or cory cats. This tank is too small for Bristle nose plecos IMO and your angel may out grow it in a year. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One angel should be fine in a 29 gal, I have a breeding pair in my 33 and they do just fine. But a 29 is the minimum I would go for an angel. Bristlenose, If you could find one of the dwarfs would be fine. I have some and maximum size is a little over 3 inches. But with your stocking level and the bioload of a bn you would be pushing it. You could go with 3 or 4 otos and maybe the same amount of the smaller cories, like the pygmies.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

susankat said:


> You could go with 3 or 4 otos and maybe the same amount of the smaller cories, like the pygmies.


Thanks for the response! I was leaning towards oto's anyway, I think that pretty much makes the decision for me. Just to be clear, you think I could add another 3 cories after the oto's at some point? I do happen to have 3 juvenile cories (corydoras paleatus) in a 10 gallon at the moment. They would probably have to grow a bit bigger before I'd be comfortable putting them in with my angel. However he's never shown much aggression towards any other tank mates.



> 1.) Your anubius and fern may start to grow green spot algae, since they prefer shady areas and are slow growers.
> 
> 2.) You can add root tabs to your substrate, if you don't feel like adding more nutrient rich susbstrate like Flourite.
> 
> ...


Would those oto cats help eat some of that spot algae. If not, I can always move them to another area of the tank...or figure out a way to get some java moss growing above them? Leaving the swords and wisteria in the full light?

I've never used tabs before, any particular brand you recommend? Or are they all basically the same? I may end up just adding a flourite type substrate anyway at some point simply for looks. 

I know quite a few people who have had angels in 29gal tanks without problems. But I do have a 55 gallon available if need be at some point. Thanks for your input!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you are planning on adding the 3 cories that you have now I wouldn't put any other cories in there. As those will get about 2 inches or a little larger depending on which that you have. If they are at least an inch you could go ahead and put them in there.


----------



## OP_tiMus-pRiME (Jul 8, 2009)

If you do end up wanting to change the substrate, I would recommend pea gravel. You could also do what Dmaaaaax said and use root tabs.

I think the otto cats would do best in that tank, bristlenose cats get rather large (6'') and poop a LOT.

By the way, I think some twisted vallis would look great in the back of that tank


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

susankat said:


> If you are planning on adding the 3 cories that you have now I wouldn't put any other cories in there. As those will get about 2 inches or a little larger depending on which that you have. If they are at least an inch you could go ahead and put them in there.


No I wouldn't do that. I was more asking about having both the oto's and cories in that tank. 29 gal with 14 Rasboras, an Angel, 3 cories, 3 otos, it just seemed like a lot. I think I'll start with the otos for now, as I've never had any before


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Otos are great fish and they get along very well with corys, if you wind up putting them together.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

well it might not be what you want to do with yoru tank but i turned my 29g into a reef tank, i had live plants in my 55g but they never did very well


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Thought you might all like to meet my new friends. 







Saw them at the LFS today while looking for a KH/GH test and couldn't resist. They've been extremely active (and hungry) since I've got them home.


----------



## addicted2bubbles (Nov 12, 2008)

one or 2 BN plecos will be fine in your tank . and do not worry about co2, you dont need it . just stay with the 6-8 hour light period, if you see green spot lower that , and get some flrish EXCEL . That is all you need for your fast plant growth, and help tp keep the algea at bay  I agree I would get rid of the blue rock . You coudl use black, or get some black eco-complete, *( that would make your plants BOOM ) its not as hard as you think to re-scape the tank, just leave the filter dirty' while you change out the gravel so you dont cause a bloom' , and you will be fine, if you have any questions feel free to pm me. I have been reserching for years. and I have 12 planted tanks now in my 3 bd apt !! LOL ~~ I also do NOT use carbon, so if you do we def need to talk .. lol ~~ anyway you are off to a great start and just remeber to KISS *( keep it simple stupid) never worry too much , and yoru plants will tell you what they need, as well as your fish do . with 2 watts per gallon you are fine , and yoru plants should grow just fine. like I said you should get some excel , It truly works wonders. and keep adding the flourish as well . shoudl grow and fill in great !

Also one angel will grow just fine in your tank . your otos are great ! and if you wanted to add in 3 corys that would be fine as well . just keep your water changes up once a week and everything will flourish ! ~ HTH ~


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

So, Quick update here.

My experiment with oto cats didn't work as the angel wanted to eat them. I got them out safely and they are now in a 10 gal with some corydoras.

I got a BN pleco who has been doing fine for the past few days. He's enjoying the algae that's built up and i'm looking forward to trying some zucchini with him. I'll get a picture of him when I can (hides a lot during the day).

I also did a subtle rescape, and added a few more java ferns and tied another anubias to my driftwood (now makes a cave which is often the BN's lair). Next plans are to change the substrate. Not sure when I'll have time to do this, but it's definitely going to be a project! Any advice would be great

Here's new pics


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

what filter are u using?


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> what filter are u using?


It's an aqua-tech 30-60 with custom floss, rings, and sponges. No carbon. Seems to do a good job as my ammonia and nitrites are always 0.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

*Gravel Change*

Hi All,

Changed my gravel out yesterday for 50 lbs. of eco-complete. Took me about 8 hours in total to switch. I did lots of tests while changing (and gravel vaccing!), just to make sure I wasn't going to hurt my fish. To my amazement, everything remained normal (0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 10-20 nitrates) even though i stirred up an amazing amount of debris in what i thought was a clean tank. I kept the water level high enough that i could run my filter for as long as possible during the change. In my mind i figured this would keep exposing the water column to my bacteria, since I was definitely removing a lot by taking the gravel. 

Hopefully my plants(and fish) will enjoy the change as much as I do! Here's a new picture. 



I also have a youtube clip here. Again any suggestions or advice are welcome! Thanks.


----------

